# collars on newborn kittens



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

hi i am due a litter of kittens anytime when i had a litter of pups i use tyvek paper collars to identify them would this be ok to use


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Why would you need to put collars on new borns? maybe at 8-10 weeks when they are been chosen by prospective new owners!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Alansw8 said:


> Why would you need to put collars on new borns? maybe at 8-10 weeks when they are been chosen by prospective new owners!!!


I had a litter of 6, all pure white couldnt tell them apart, as mum had a bad time of it & milk wasnt coming out I had to use mini collars - the ebay ones I said before cut down to size as I needed to weigh them and know who was who, only needed it for 2 weeks, but if I didnt have them I would have no idea who as gaining what! Although I dont use them unless I cant tell kittens apart for weighing reasons


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

its paper ones to tell them apart so i know whos putting on weight


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I think its a good idea if they are all the same and you cannot tell them apart and you can cut the collars too and make them thin so i cant see any harm in using them


----------

